# My Red Belly's Diet



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

At the moment, this fish is very small not much longer than a thumb. Right now, the pet store told me to feed it shrimp pellets for now but this isnt must of a variety. Any suggestions for it and even suggestions for it in the future? Also, they said once in a while i can feed it feeder fish and they said guppies are the best for that. What are the best feeder fish for them? note: i know goldfish are bad for nutrition


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

if hes eating the pallets then keep at it as for other food try brine shrimp, krill, blood worms, raw shrimp. its good to have a variety and rotate.
and for feeders i would feed it guppies once in a while like once a month or so.

and welcome to the site we would love to see some pics of your set up


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

kanito107 said:


> if hes eating the pallets then keep at it as for other food try brine shrimp, krill, blood worms, raw shrimp. its good to have a variety and rotate.
> and for feeders i would feed it guppies once in a while like once a month or so.
> 
> and welcome to the site we would love to see some pics of your set up


I can take a picture of the setup, i didnt buy much decoration because my friend's piranha just chewed at the fake plants so all i have is gravel and its in a 10 gallon at the moment


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

oh nice thats cool
well the 10g will do for now but consider upgrading to at least 30 or more if possible within the next 2 to 3 months and you should be good to go


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

i was planning on getting 30 gallon in april, how would i transport it into the 30g?


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

well i would get the 30 a month or so before april. you want to fully have it cycled before putting him in the 30, as this will just be a change of tank and not completly diferent water conditions.
and once the new tank is ready youl want to put some of the new tanks water in to the old one so your piranha can get used to the water and then do the transfer if there is a better way someone will say it but thats how i would do it


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

reds are fast growers so get a 55gal at most, if you can't then atleast a 45 will be more than enough for a year or two.


----------

